# Fuente dell ps-5161-7ds



## DATO (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola amigos.
Encontre este foro y me parecio interesante, así que decidí registrarme.
Soy técnico en electrónica industrial, con varios años de experiencia, me dedico más a la reparación de computadoras e impresoras.
En todos estos años me he dado cuenta que nadie lo sabe todo y que siempre se aprende algo nuevo. Espero aprender mucho y aportar lo que este dentro de mis posobilidades.

Y entrando en materia. 
Tengo una fuente dell PS-5161-7DS que me  entrega todos los voltages correctos, pero no funciona la pc.
Ya he reparado algunas con esta falla, unas con capacitores inflados, otras con un transistor, otras con falsos, pero siempre diferentes causas, otras de plano no he encontrado el problema.
Quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene un manual o diagrama que me ayude a entender mejor esta fuente.

Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Oct 29, 2013)

@DATO  Te muevo a ésta sección, ya que lo que pides es un manual o diagrama.

Saludos.


----------

